# Eight days end of October,wheres the sun?



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We have 8 days starting on 22nd Oct,where would you head for some sunshine?:serious:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The Isle of Wight! The sun always shines over here:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> The Isle of Wight! The sun always shines over here:grin2:


Does it really!>

I bet the ferry nearly as expensive as crossing the channel!

Could come a stay on your driveway too!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Canaries, Seychelles?

Tugboat Towers if your on a budget? Food is crap though.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Canaries, Seychelles?
> 
> Tugboat Towers if your on a budget? Food is crap though.


Only allowed 22kg`s baggage so couldnt fit the motorhome in!:surprise:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> Does it really!>
> 
> I bet the ferry nearly as expensive as crossing the channel!
> 
> Could come a stay on your driveway too!


Actually we do get our fair share of decent weather! The ferry is often MORE expensive than Dover-Calais and you would be more than welcome to stay on our drive except it's about 1 in 3 so you would need flipping big levellers:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> Actually we do get our fair share of decent weather! The ferry is often MORE expensive than Dover-Calais and *you would be more than welcome to stay on our drive *except it's about 1 in 3 so you would need flipping big levellers:grin2:


Fanx!>

See you a week on Saturday!:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have sun but it is not warm (16 - 18C), no sign of persistent rain, possibly some showers next Monday (do hope so as we have only had thunderstorms as the total rainfall since May...... and our "lawn" would make a superb advert, not for Growmore or MiracleGro but for Weetabix.......)

Dave

PS We usually have space available as our "estate" is large but slopes and at present sadly, our gite is empty as the long let we had until October 1st did a runner on June 24 when their mortgage for their extension was cancelled..... they have not paid any rent since then.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> We have sun but it is not warm (16 - 18C), no sign of persistent rain, possibly some showers next Monday (do hope so as we have only had thunderstorms as the total rainfall since May...... and our "lawn" would make a superb advert, not for Growmore or MiracleGro but for Weetabix.......)
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


I would settle for 18c and sunny Dave!:grin2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

jo662 said:


> Fanx!>
> 
> See you a week on Saturday!:grin2:


I'll put the kettle on!:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> I'll put the kettle on!:grin2:


What's it on? A candle?

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually the Isle of Wight ferry might seem expensive but if you book a week with a site thats done a deal with the ferry company its cheap. We did a Christmas there for a week once. Ferry and a site in Cowes for a week was about £135.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Actually the Isle of Wight ferry might seem expensive but if you book a week with a site thats done a deal with the ferry company its cheap. We did a Christmas there for a week once. Ferry and a site in Cowes for a week was about £135.


Not bad,but can we book the weather aswell?>


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Actually the Isle of Wight ferry might seem expensive but if you book a week with a site thats done a deal with the ferry company its cheap. We did a Christmas there for a week once. Ferry and a site in Cowes for a week was about £135.


You are right Barry, Red Funnel do some good deals in conjunction with some sites. Not sure about Wighlink though. Sadly neither ferry company do any deals with campsites in France:grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Canaries, Seychelles?
> 
> Tugboat Towers if your on a budget? Food is crap though.


Well, you didn't forewarn me that knife and fork were not in your skill set.:knob:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were in the Dordogne Joe early November last year and it was lovely. I think we saw low 20's temps and it was still shorts and T shirts weather but of course there are no guarantees. Depends how fast you can get a wiggle on. Its about 630 miles from Cambridge to Brantome and 470 from Calais. How fast can you drive? At the very quickest I would guess its a two day job there and back. Does your eight days exclude travelling time or is it eight days in total?

If you set off at 6am you could do it in a day but it would be a brutal drive. My brother did it once from Darlington (about 900 miles) in one day in a car.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I would be wary about finding sun in France. We have had a very long , hot, dry summer. Dry being drier than a dry thing. But the rain is coming. Herault ( Montpelier ) is on red warning and may get up to 400mm of rain with 160km winds. The Alps will get up to 1 metre of snow in 24 hours. The med in general will be bombarded with horrid weather.
We will escape the worst in the SW ( south of Dordogne ) but the forecast from Monday shows rain. Rain , rain and more rain for pretty much everywhere. It will not be cold on the south side of Bordeaux but wet it will be.
Given how dry it has been its no great surprise. To say we need rain would be a great understatement.

IMO , unless you can make it South of Bordeaux then you will be disappointed. We regularly drove from Herts to here in Lot et Garonne in a day ( in a car ) 1100 km I think. But its a helluva slog.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Realisically if you are after pretty much guaranteed sunshine, and you only have eight days, then you are going to need to get on an aeroplane!!!

Your nearest location is likely to be the Canaries.

I appreciate that this is probably not what you want to hear but trying to find Sun in Europe at the end of October is going to be a (very) serious challenge. 

FYI I was in Frejus (south of France right on the med) exactly a week ago, it was pleasantly warm in the day but the nights were chilly. With a car and caravan it was three (fairly long) days drive (and €152 in peage cost for class two) to get back to Calais (plus the fuel of course) 3 days each way knocks a big hole in an 8 day trip. 

Sorry!!!

Andy


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Buy a sunbed and stay at home.:shockingzap::shockingzap:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> We were in the Dordogne Joe early November last year and it was lovely. I think we saw low 20's temps and it was still shorts and T shirts weather but of course there are no guarantees. Depends how fast you can get a wiggle on. Its about 630 miles from Cambridge to Brantome and 470 from Calais. How fast can you drive? At the very quickest I would guess its a two day job there and back. Does your eight days exclude travelling time or is it eight days in total?
> 
> If you set off at 6am you could do it in a day but it would be a brutal drive. My brother did it once from Darlington (about 900 miles) in one day in a car.


I think I will drive for 2 days and that will give me a good 4 days to chill out and then home!
Always like to have a bit of sun before winter closes in completely.:surprise:

Just cross my fingers I find some!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

salomon said:


> I would be wary about finding sun in France. We have had a very long , hot, dry summer. Dry being drier than a dry thing. But the rain is coming. Herault ( Montpelier ) is on red warning and may get up to 400mm of rain with 160km winds. The Alps will get up to 1 metre of snow in 24 hours. The med in general will be bombarded with horrid weather.
> We will escape the worst in the SW ( south of Dordogne ) but the forecast from Monday shows rain. Rain , rain and more rain for pretty much everywhere. It will not be cold on the south side of Bordeaux but wet it will be.
> Given how dry it has been its no great surprise. To say we need rain would be a great understatement.
> 
> IMO , unless you can make it South of Bordeaux then you will be disappointed. We regularly drove from Herts to here in Lot et Garonne in a day ( in a car ) 1100 km I think. But its a helluva slog.


Oh great,thanks for that!:frown2:

If its going to be bad on Monday,how long is it going to last as we are
on the Tunnel 22nd October?:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Realisically if you are after pretty much guaranteed sunshine, and you only have eight days, then you are going to need to get on an aeroplane!!!
> 
> Your nearest location is likely to be the Canaries.
> 
> ...


Well we can only try Andy!:smile2:

We were in Nantes last October and it was nice and warm during the day,but like you
say chilly come evening!
I think if we go a hundred miles south of there this year we will have half a chance!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

delawaredandy said:


> Buy a sunbed and stay at home.:shockingzap::shockingzap:


Very good!:crying:

But the leisure batteries will not run a sunbed!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I think I will drive for 2 days and that will give me a good 4 days to chill out and then home!
> Always like to have a bit of sun before winter closes in completely.:surprise:
> 
> Just cross my fingers I find some!:smile2:


Might be worth just checking the Zoover 14 day forecast or Meteo France the day before and see if you can get a trend. Forecasts are generally not accurate after 5 days but it will give you an idea. You might see a heat wave in Brittany!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Might be worth just checking the Zoover 14 day forecast or Meteo France the day before and see if you can get a trend. Forecasts are generally not accurate after 5 days but it will give you an idea. You might see a heat wave in Brittany!


Yes good idea!:smile2:

In the days I used to tour France on a bike we used to do that.
And every morning look to see the brightest skies and head for
the sun.:smile2:

In them days it was all about thrashing the bikes to the next bar
for another boozy night!>

Now I do it in the Motorhome with the wife!:crying::sleepy2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Yes good idea!:smile2:
> 
> In the days I used to tour France on a bike we used to do that.
> And every morning look to see the brightest skies and head for
> ...


What thrashing or boozing or both? Kinky. Oops sorry wrong forum.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> What thrashing or boozing or both? Kinky. Oops sorry wrong forum.


Whoops!>>

I meant I thrash the motohome to the next aire which is hopefully close to a bar!lol


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Loire is looking promising!:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sod the sun, we are off to Charmouth over H-T...bright and breezy like last year hopefully :smile2:

...then near Southampton for 2 nights secretly for Mrs GMJ's birthday surprise. I am taking her to the dance to watch Giselle. I cant abide ballet myself but its her treat and there should be a few beers and a curry afterwards so I'll focus on that!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Sod the sun, we are off to Charmouth over H-T...bright and breezy like last year hopefully :smile2:
> 
> ...then near Southampton for 2 nights secretly for Mrs GMJ's birthday surprise. I am taking her to the dance to watch Giselle. I cant abide ballet myself but its her treat and there should be a few beers and a curry afterwards so I'll focus on that!
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Got to be some sun for us before we face a long winter!:grin2:

Enjoy the ballet Graham>>>> and Southampton!:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jo662 said:


> Got to be some sun for us before we face a long winter!:grin2:
> 
> Enjoy the ballet Graham>>>> and Southampton!:smile2:


THANKS!!!

Purgatory and hell for me but she was over the moon with her pressie so that's all that is important I guess...:smile2:

I totally take your point regarding winter sun. Hopefully this is our last full winter in Blighty for a while as next winter we plan to start the 3 month to Spain thin (Jan - March)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GMJ said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> Purgatory and hell for me but she was over the moon with her pressie so that's all that is important I guess...:smile2:
> 
> ...


Thats our goal too!
But a while off yet,still at least 15 years to official retirement age.
Just need a plan to get out early,any ideas?:nerd:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jo662 said:


> Thats our goal too!
> But a while off yet,still at least 15 years to official retirement age.
> Just need a plan to get out early,any ideas?:nerd:


How about...

Downsize house and invest the proceeds.

After 5 years downsize again and live off the proceeds plus interest on Downsize no.1.

Then pensions cut in.

It helps that both kids are now adults so we have done our time with that :smile2:...oh and not having a mortgage either

I'm happy to kick some stuff around with you via PM if you want. We have seen some excellent returns on our investments tbh

Graham :smile2:

PS I am 15 years off 'official' retirement age too :wink2:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Blimey GMJ, what was you living in to start with a Stately Home :surprise: 


M


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It is surprising just how little money you actually NEED to get by on. Its a lot less than you think. 

Mrs P and I sometimes have what we call "Lets see how cheaply we can live for" weeks and set ourselves a budget. Then at the end of the week/month squirrel away what we haven't spent. 

It can, in a strange way, be fun to see just how mean we can be (without being totally anal about it) We scour the local/national papers for vouchers and make sure we use them, stock the freezer with whatever meat the supermarkets have on offer due to them having over ordered, we also take advantage of BOGOFF's, we use one & put the other into our "Going away" food store (which saves MORE money when we are away) 

I am very fortunate that Mrs P is a awesome genius in the kitchen and conjures up some simply wonderful meals from seemingly next to nothing. We often have "End of fridge" dinners where she empties everything out and concocts something with the assorted stuff. 

I am amazed at just how many meals she can get out of a single chicken (we often buy supermarket ready cooked ones at the end of the day 'cos they have been reduced so dont even have the energy cost of cooking them). A roast dinner (or two), followed by a curry/sweet and sour, then a Risotto once the carcass has been boiled up in the slow cooker (powered by our solar panels), and then some lovely home made soup from the remainder of the stock and the veg peelings/leftovers from the previous meals. 5 days of main meals from ONE chicken, like I said, she's a genius!! 

The other "game" we play is to see if we can have a "yellow sticker" day where we feed ourselves by only buying items that have been reduced because they are at or near their best before date.

I retired fully just over 12 moths ago (aged 61 so no state pension until I get to 65 AND 10 months!!) and I now seem to have more money in my pocket than I had when working! I have my Police pension (which I paid 11% of my salary for over 30 years!) and a small pension from my last job but thats only about 15% of what my salary was, so in effect I took a fairly hefty decrease in income, but of course no commuting costs, no work clothes to buy etc etc 

Without a doubt the biggest single thing you can do is to not have a mortgage. We downsized a few years ago to do exactly that, so now every single penny coming into the house is OURS and it makes a huge difference!!!! 

We moved from a fairly large detached 4 bed into a (fairly) modern 3 bed semi. I expected to feel cramped but, owing to the different layouts it seems we now have more actual "living space" One thing that did really surprise me is that we have vastly lower running costs because the house is so well insulated and I invested some of my lump sum into solar panels (which return about 11% without taking into account the amount we are able to use for free because we are at home during the day to do the washing etc) which means even more money to do what we want (like go away for 6 weeks at a a time which is another bonus attached to not having to work)

So dont think that you simply must work until state pension age, try and finish early and enjoy your life whilst you have the ability to do so. Too many people I have known have flogged themselves half to death at the workplace chasing the last scrap of income right up to their state pension age, retired, and dropped down dead within 12 months. 

Do what you can as soon as you can. None of us knows what tomorrow will bring. 

"Treat every day like its your very last, because one day its going to be"

Andy


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like Ploddy has been watching the reruns of the good life with Penelope Keith and Richard Briars :laugh::laugh:

But yes if you are careful with your expenditure it is quite surprising how much you can squirrel away and I don't mean being a tight bastard just being careful, Me and Mrs D are just getting to that position in life where you can sit back financially and take things a little bit easier, but then suddenly you think sod the work and money lets look for something a bit less taxing on the old brains and bodies, unfortunately we cannot give up work completely but hopefully wind it in a bit. 

(Fancy myself as a CC warden, no problem driving a mower and certainly no problem telling some Muppet he as parked 2.5mm to far to the left of peg) and the Missus can clean the ****ters out :kiss::kiss

M


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We also keep a tight rein so that it frees up dosh to spend on what we want to...

Having no mortgage is massive; switching bank accounts has earned us £400 this year already; our fuel bills have not gone up in 3 years due to switching; selective shopping at supermarkets (Aldi and Tesco) saves us over £1k a year easily; using coffee flasks whilst on trips out in the MH; Tesco CC for vouchers for use on the Chunnel; selling stuff on Ebay (£700 this month already!); only putting £30 of fuel in the cars instead of filling up each time gets better mpg (as does short shifting) etc etc etc

Good fun too :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

GMJ said:


> We also keep a tight rein so that it frees up dosh to spend on what we want to...
> 
> Having no mortgage is massive; switching bank accounts has earned us £400 this year already; our fuel bills have not gone up in 3 years due to switching; selective shopping at supermarkets (Aldi and Tesco) saves us over £1k a year easily; using coffee flasks whilst on trips out in the MH; Tesco CC for vouchers for use on the Chunnel; selling stuff on Ebay (£700 this month already!); only putting £30 of fuel in the cars instead of filling up each time gets better mpg (as does short shifting) etc etc etc
> 
> ...


Graham, you couldn't see if you can sell my 16" wheel clamp as well can you, £60.00 5% passed onto you, :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

delawaredandy said:


> Graham, you couldn't see if you can sell my 16" wheel clamp as well can you, £60.00 5% passed onto you, :grin2::grin2:
> 
> M


Probably but I'd need 10% :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have done a few jobs on my motorhome in anticipation to us leaving 
for the tunnel on Saturday.The main job was to grease the axles on the
Alko chassis,a job well done!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well here we are in Sarlat im having my first beer of the day:smile2:
We stayed at an aire next to the river in Montignac and we woke to 
rain!:surprise:
So we didn't look around Montignac as planned and just headed to a
ACSI site in Sarlat.:smile2:
It has rained most of the day today,but hopefully picking up tomorrow.
So in the morning we are going to head to St Cirq Lapopie and hope 
The sun shines on us there!:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah Sarlat. I love that area and Cirque La Poppie area. Great big riverside aire at the bottom of the village of La Poppie, another good one (free) further down at Bouzies.

You made good time Joe. Enjoy.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Ah Sarlat. I love that area and Cirque La Poppie area. Great big riverside aire at the bottom of the village of La Poppie, another good one (free) further down at Bouzies.
> 
> You made good time Joe. Enjoy.


Yes we did Barry,made the tunnel earlier than anticipated. Think we are going to head to the aire at
cirq la Lapople in the morning. 
The weather is like you had in Scotland so a bit cheesed off,but getting a bit better from tomorrow onwards!:smile2:
We hope !!:surprise:


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Apologies if you have been there before but you are bypassing ( well, sort of) Rocamadour which is well worth a look on the way to Saint Cirq Lapopie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good point. Watch what route you take from there to Cirque La Poppie if you do go as I think some of the minor roads through the hills are a tad tight from memory.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gretchibald said:


> Apologies if you have been there before but you are bypassing ( well, sort of) Rocamadour which is well worth a look on the way to Saint Cirq Lapopie.


Yes we have been there a few years ago. A lovely place.:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Good point. Watch what route you take from there to Cirque La Poppie if you do go as I think some of the minor roads through the hills are a tad tight from memory.


We are at Saint Cirq Lapopie. We drove this morning and the roads can be a bit tight 
But were relatively empty. We are on the aire next to the River Lot which is very nice.
And the sun is shinning and 19 degrees so we are happy.:smile2:

It's a bit of a climb to the village from the aire,but the reward was worth it!:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I do hope the sun will continue to shine for you Joe.

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's shining here

Cold but sunshine, and my washing has dried 

And it's home

Priceless

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> We are at Saint Cirq Lapopie. We drove this morning and the roads can be a bit tight
> But were relatively empty. We are on the aire next to the River Lot which is very nice.
> And the sun is shinning and 19 degrees so we are happy.:smile2:
> 
> It's a bit of a climb to the village from the aire,but the reward was worth it!:smile2:


Nice. I thought you had a scooter Joe? Otherwise yep its a hike.  The single track road beyond Lapopie along to Bouzies is "interesting" (Dont take the van)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Joe, is the half drunk pint your signature in the photos??:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Nice. I thought you had a scooter Joe? Otherwise yep its a hike.  The single track road beyond Lapopie along to Bouzies is "interesting" (Dont take the van)


Yes we have a scooter,but decided to bring the pedal bikes this time.
We dont have folding bikes yet so its difficult to bring the scooter and
bikes!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I do hope the sun will continue to shine for you Joe.
> 
> Jan


Thank you.:smile2:

We are heading north now.We are in Poitiers tonight,and we will head
to somewhere on the Loire tomorrow for two nights.
Any suggestions for that area welcomed!:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Joe, is the half drunk pint your signature in the photos??:grin2:
> 
> Sandra


No Sandra lol,it was just a welcome reward for a good walk into town,twice!>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you should keep it

A nice touch, a half drunk pint on the fringe of all photos 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> I think you should keep it
> 
> A nice touch, a half drunk pint on the fringe of all photos
> 
> Sandra


Hopefully saying my glass is half full!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nope

Saying you've just enjoyed the first half

The second is yet to come

Wouldn't work with my wine, I like a silver goblet

Some would say I need to show the bottle 

To them I'd say 

Hiccup 

Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Think I also recommended this to someone else on here not long ago. ps - will be almost empty at this time.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, we are now on a campsite in Saumur right beside the Loire,
and overlooking the Chateaux.ACSI rates and free wifi.All we need
now is the sun to reappear!:serious:

The forecast for this area was clear skies and sunshine,what a load 
of [email protected]@rs weather forecasts are!:frown2:

So now going to bike into town and have a few beers before dinner!>
Shame we have to be home Sunday!:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a shame, no sun when you particularly asked for it 0
I bet your weather is better than ours though, fog, fog and more fog. 
Saw the sun yesterday for 10 minutes, but we are at home, in the house, nice and warm.
Hope you enjoy the beer and meal and as your sorry to be going home on Sunday you must be enjoying the break.
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Enjoy

Soon you will be home, warm, familiar 

I so love to be home

Enjoy our trips , but home is special

The garden the log fire, the whole family saga, the grandkids

The aggravation

We gird up our loins , not that our loins gird up that well 

But home is best 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Saumur is nice. Valandry near there has amazing gardens if your into all that. Some good wild spots along the river but its years since I Was there.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

We've been having some sunny weather here in the Charente but I think you probably passed this way earlier in the week. It gets a bit chilly at night but I haven't lit the wood burner yet this week. I think it is set to get a bit warmer at the weekend but you will be heading home by then. 

Before someone comments that I haven't changed my location, I don't know how permanent my stay in France will be in the near future. Yes I will make this my permanent home but I have a family commitment which may see me stay in the UK for quite a while. I am due to return next week and will know more then.

I have been living in my house in Bignac for 2 weeks now. It was almost like camping to start with as I had no water or electricity. I now finally have both and making small improvements every day.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Harrers
I have been living in my house in Bignac for 2 weeks now. It was almost like camping to start with as I had no water or electricity. I now finally have both and making small improvements every day.[/QUOTE said:


> Just for you then, we stay here every year for a couple of days on the way up. Just missed you , maybe next year then.
> 
> Sorry about the jumpy video , wife was looking for a house from a description that another member on here gave us, said he used to live there . Small world.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> What a shame, no sun when you particularly asked for it 0
> I bet your weather is better than ours though, fog, fog and more fog.
> Saw the sun yesterday for 10 minutes, but we are at home, in the house, nice and warm.
> Hope you enjoy the beer and meal and as your sorry to be going home on Sunday you must be enjoying the break.
> Jan


Yes Jan we have had a lovely time as always when we are in the 
motorhome,it is what you make it!!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Soon you will be home, warm, familiar
> 
> ...


We love our times away Sandra,but you are so right.One of the best
bits about holidays is going home!!:smile2:

And we have just become Grand parants,little Eva is 8 weeks old,and 
we have really missed her.Cant wait for Sunday when
we are home and the first thing is to go see her!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Harrers said:


> We've been having some sunny weather here in the Charente but I think you probably passed this way earlier in the week. It gets a bit chilly at night but I haven't lit the wood burner yet this week. I think it is set to get a bit warmer at the weekend but you will be heading home by then.
> 
> Before someone comments that I haven't changed my location, I don't know how permanent my stay in France will be in the near future. Yes I will make this my permanent home but I have a family commitment which may see me stay in the UK for quite a while. I am due to return next week and will know more then.
> 
> I have been living in my house in Bignac for 2 weeks now. It was almost like camping to start with as I had no water or electricity. I now finally have both and making small improvements every day.


Yes we past by you yesterday,a lovely part of the world.
We could of popped in for a drink!!>


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Gretchibald said:


> Just for you then, we stay here every year for a couple of days on the way up. Just missed you , maybe next year then.
> 
> Sorry about the jumpy video , wife was looking for a house from a description that another member on here gave us, said he used to live there . Small world.


Sorry to be so late responding to this post but had some internet issues at the time and have just remembered your video. Yes you passed the end of my road as I live in Chemin des Hirondelles which is the turning on the left before you turn right at the campsite. Bignac is a very quiet village with the campsite being the only commercial premises. There is the Post Office/Spar/bar in Genac which is only 3 km and an easy bike ride away.



jo662 said:


> Yes we past by you yesterday,a lovely part of the world.
> We could of popped in for a drink!!>


Yes I am still here and although my facilities are a bit limited I always have some beer in my coolbox or can put the kettle on if anyone calls round. I have repaired the bathroom roof and now looking at the washhouse. These are both single storey extensions so not too difficult to work on.

I am due back in UK soon. My latest grandchild is growing fast and I will be heading to Scotland to see her. Then an old friend has passed away at the age of 103 and the funeral is at the end of November. He was the President of my rugby club and the annual dinner is on December 2nd.

It looks as though I will be able to return to carry on with my renovation work but have again signed up for some seasonal work in France next year.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We will definetly be back in your area next year,so perhaps see you then!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we had sun today

Interspersed with heavy rain and hailstone

Must have been a rainbow some where 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Well we had sun today
> 
> Interspersed with heavy rain and hailstone
> 
> ...


We also had a little bit on sun Sandra,but it going to be a long
winter ahead.:frown2:
I next jaunt across the channel is`nt untill Easter!:smile2:

When is your next trip!:nerd:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

still recovering from the last one jo

Usually set out about May for 6/8 weeks

Given health issues don't intervene 

I don't mind winter, Im really glad to hibernate 

Not as easy with two grandkids and a an extra dog living here

Although it's settling down into a routine now 

I get up at 5 to have some time alone, I like to be in bed for 9ish anyway

And like the early morning, make school butties in peace, check MHF

And generally tidy round in thecompanyof two hounds 

Sandra


----------

